# Diaz gets the shaft again!!!



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

It's fairly obvious to me that Elite did not want Diaz to win that fight against Noons. They knew it was only a matter of time before he got K.J. down again and submitted him. So they jumped at the chance to stop the fight due to cuts. What a joke! Diaz was cut worse in the Aines fight. I will not be watching Elite XC anymore!!!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I didnt agree with the stoppage, and we have seen worse cut where they were aloud to continue. What can you do :dunno:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> It's fairly obvious to me that Elite did not want Diaz to win that fight against Noons. They knew it was only a matter of time before he got K.J. down again and submitted him. So they jumped at the chance to stop the fight due to cuts. What a joke! Diaz was cut worse in the Aines fight. I will not be watching Elite XC anymore!!!


His eye was swolllen shut! That alone justifies the stoppage!


----------



## jimbo01 (Apr 22, 2007)

Please... what is obvious is that Noons dominated him the first round. You think Elite XC somehow planned for Diaz to be cut over both eyes so the doctor would stop it. If they didn't want Diaz to win they wouldn't have signed him to fight. Was it a questionable stoppage, yes but that's up to the doctor, not Elite XC.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Since it was a belt fight, I think the fight should have went on for longer. The stoppage was justifiable, but no one wants to see someone awarded the belt for winning via cuts. Also, Diaz is notorious for taking a beating early on.

Wasn't an outrageous call imo, but it was a disappointment to see the match end this way. I think Diaz would have definately lost. He was getting outclassed standing and with a shut eye and one fixing to be, I doubt he would have been able to take KJ down.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Since it was a belt fight, I think the fight should have went on for longer. The stoppage was justifiable, but no one wants to see someone awarded the belt for winning via cuts. Also, Diaz is notorious for taking a beating early on.
> 
> Wasn't an outrageous call imo, but it was a disappointment to see the match end this way. I think Diaz would have definately lost. He was getting outclassed standing and with a shut eye and one fixing to be, I doubt he would have been able to take KJ down.


Yes, exactly!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Gutted

Can't argue with the stoppage i just hate it when shit like this happens.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the location of the cut was more of a concern
than how bad the cut was. It was under his brow.
Blood could flow right into his eye.
Diaz was being picked apart too.


BD


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The stoppage was justified and I highly doubt Elite XC wanted Noons to win since Diaz was being promoted a lot.

The stoppage was right it was over his eye it is dangerous to let guys fight with cuts like that.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Since it was a belt fight, I think the fight should have went on for longer. The stoppage was justifiable, but no one wants to see someone awarded the belt for winning via cuts. Also, Diaz is notorious for taking a beating early on.
> 
> Wasn't an outrageous call imo, but it was a disappointment to see the match end this way. I think Diaz would have definately lost. He was getting outclassed standing and with a shut eye and one fixing to be, I doubt he would have been able to take KJ down.


i Agree with that part, but i think Noons was starting to gas and the dude is gonna get koed if he doesn't keep his hands up. But yea Noons was winning the first.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Diaz shafted?...nah...he just his ass handed to him!*

...Hey...I'm a big Nick Diaz fan too, but he lost that fight fair & square. KJ displayed some nice technical striking, which resulted in Diaz having his face busted up. Remember, it all started when Nick went in for a shoot and ate a big right knee by KJ, which gave Nick the cut over his eye. Nick shot several times and they were shrugged off by KJ. The rest is academic. KJ with a sweet, straight right dropped Nick right on his ass, with Diaz putting head down trying to cover up. Nick will stand with anybody, but this time he simply got whooped. Props for KJ beating an experienced warrior like Nick Diaz...:thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

This thread...man, I just don't know what to say :laugh:

EliteXC CLEARLY didn't want their MOST MARKETABLE fighter to win their NEW TITLE against someone not a lot of people have EVEN HEARD OF.

Ok...now that I did that does this thread seem a little more ridiculous. You may disagree with the stoppage, but that has nothing to do with EliteXC and everything to do with the medical staff on hand. They did their job and said Diaz couldn't see, and subsequently called the fight. It happens.

Diaz was getting tooled and Noons was easily stuffing every takedown. Nothing in that fight led me to believe that Diaz would win.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Uchi said:


> i Agree with that part, but i think Noons was starting to gas and the dude is gonna get koed if he doesn't keep his hands up. But yea Noons was winning the first.


Diaz's little peppering shots wouldn't KO very many people. I just don't see this theory happening.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

kds13 said:


> This thread...man, I just don't know what to say :laugh:
> 
> EliteXC CLEARLY didn't want their MOST MARKETABLE fighter to win their NEW TITLE against someone not a lot of people have EVEN HEARD OF.
> 
> ...


How many Diaz fights have you seen? He gets busted up all the time, and in most of those fights he still wins. Look at the Gomi fight!! Nick is super tough and there was nothing about that fight that would lead me to believe that he wouldn't eventually mount Noons and finish him. 
Oh, and Noons did not stuff every takedown. Watch the fight again.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> It's fairly obvious to me that Elite did not want Diaz to win that fight against Noons. They knew it was only a matter of time before he got K.J. down again and submitted him. So they jumped at the chance to stop the fight due to cuts. What a joke! Diaz was cut worse in the Aines fight. I will not be watching Elite XC anymore!!!



Thats pretty sad TBH,if you stop watching every organisation because you disagree with a stoppage then by the end of the year you'll not be watching MMA anymore.I have seen much more unfair stoppages than this one.Get over it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> How many Diaz fights have you seen? He gets busted up all the time, and in most of those fights he still wins. Look at the Gomi fight!! Nick is super tough and there was nothing about that fight that would lead me to believe that he wouldn't eventually mount Noons and finish him.
> Oh, and Noons did not stuff every takedown. Watch the fight again.


 You don't have much of an argument here! Yeah Diaz did get him to the ground but Noons was able to get right back on his feet before he could do anything to him! Nothing there told me Diaz would eventually get full-mount!


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

IMO, that stoppage was total BS. Noons did put up a great effort, and would have taken the 1st round hands down, but this was a championship fight, which means that there were still 4 more rounds to go, and had it went into the 3rd or 4th, I highly doubt Noons would still be in the fight, considering alot of his punches were the wild haymakers (Gomi's strategy). 

Diaz didn't seem to have any problems with his vision and was making a comeback towards the end of the round from what I saw. He never really had to wipe his eyes or anything, so even though the cut looked bad, it probably didnt effect him as much as the doctor thought. If you look back at the Gomi fight earlier this year, Diaz's eyes were a hell of a lot worse in that one, and look at the result. Gomi punched out (which probably would have happened to Noons as well) and Diaz picked him apart, which looked to be his strategy towards the end of the 1st. The Gomi/Diaz fight took place in the US under the NSAC sanctioned rules, so I think it was crap that the fight was stopped due to a couple cuts, and Diaz was right in being extremely pissed off, I would have been as well.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

it was like a million times worse in the gomi fight and they didnt stop it but then again noons was kicking diaz's ass regardless


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

i think if the doctor was right, and diaz couldnt see well enough, but he still wants to fight, then let him back in the cage and if he starts getting his ass kicked, stop it. thats what the ref is for. if diaz wasnt defending himself properly and was taking a beating it woulda been stopped anyways. at least that way it leaves no doubt. 
i agree diaz was getting handled in the first, but i agree with those that say he can take a beating. his cardio is also off the charts and noons was fading fast. either way, not the worst decision in history.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

AxleZTTic said:


> i think if the doctor was right, and diaz couldnt see well enough, but he still wants to fight, then let him back in the cage and if he starts getting his ass kicked, stop it. thats what the ref is for. if diaz wasnt defending himself properly and was taking a beating it woulda been stopped anyways. at least that way it leaves no doubt.
> i agree diaz was getting handled in the first, but i agree with those that say he can take a beating. his cardio is also off the charts and noons was fading fast. either way, not the worst decision in history.


Yeah, they could warn the fighter that they're going to stop the fight if it becomes obvious they can't see.

I keep hearing that Noons was fading fast. What makes you say that? Tell me what to look for because I didn't notice it when I watched. But I'm biased so it isn't surprising.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Diaz shafted himself. His performances since fighting Gomi have not been that great. I actually think smoking weed is what made him so great LOL. He has an awesome yet annoying style, but it works. The only problem is he doesn't know when to change up his styles. If you getting picked apart standing up then you need to stop standing with your arms up in the air all the time and just letting people hit you. He almost got KO'd in his last two fights. His takedowns are way to slow now. I felt I could have avoided his takedowns and I'm not even a fighter. I do feel however that since this was a title fight they should have let it go atleast one more round seeing how Diaz was still able to get the takedown at the end of the round. I think Diaz needs to rethink his strategy for now on.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good stoppage, Diaz's face was sliced and diced pretty gruesome. Both eyes had cuts above them, and one was swollen shut. 

KJ worked a perfect gameplan, so kudo's to him, even though I really didn't think he had much of a chance despite pity betting on him. Thanks, Noons, you won be some points, brudda.

Diaz looked horrible, by the way.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Diaz shafted himself. His performances since fighting Gomi have not been that great. I actually think smoking weed is what made him so great LOL. He has an awesome yet annoying style, but it works. The only problem is he doesn't know when to change up his styles. If you getting picked apart standing up then you need to stop standing with your arms up in the air all the time and just letting people hit you. He almost got KO'd in his last two fights. His takedowns are way to slow now. I felt I could have avoided his takedowns and I'm not even a fighter. *I do feel however that since this was a title fight they should have let it go atleast one more round seeing how Diaz was still able to get the takedown at the end of the round.* I think Diaz needs to rethink his strategy for now on.


I have to disagree with you on that part! The doctors at ringside are there for a reason! It doesn't matter to them whether this is a title fight or if they were able to get a takedown! There only concern is for the fighters safety and nothing more. Who knows how much more damage could have been done to that swollen eye if the doctor let him countinue?


----------



## BoloPunch (Nov 5, 2007)

The stoppage was justified. He had 2 cuts over both eyelids and one over his nose. They copuld have stopped it after the first cut which was reminiscent of Couture Belfort 1 and we all remember how that ended.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

KenFl07 said:


> IMO, that stoppage was total BS. Noons did put up a great effort, and would have taken the 1st round hands down, but this was a championship fight, which means that there were still 4 more rounds to go, and had it went into the 3rd or 4th, I highly doubt Noons would still be in the fight, considering alot of his punches were the wild haymakers (Gomi's strategy).
> 
> Diaz didn't seem to have any problems with his vision and was making a comeback towards the end of the round from what I saw. He never really had to wipe his eyes or anything, so even though the cut looked bad, it probably didnt effect him as much as the doctor thought. If you look back at the Gomi fight earlier this year, Diaz's eyes were a hell of a lot worse in that one, and look at the result. Gomi punched out (which probably would have happened to Noons as well) and Diaz picked him apart, which looked to be his strategy towards the end of the 1st. The Gomi/Diaz fight took place in the US under the NSAC sanctioned rules, so I think it was crap that the fight was stopped due to a couple cuts, and Diaz was right in being extremely pissed off, I would have been as well.


Thank you, well said. But I do agree with others in here that Diaz needs to be smarter with his strategy because he is cutting very easy now. Probably from all the wars he's already been through.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Diaz didn't "get shafted". He totally shafted himself. Maybe he should have avoided getting hit in the face.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

The Texas Athletic Commission stopped the fight.
But be mad at Showtime if you want to.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that part! The doctors at ringside are there for a reason! It doesn't matter to them whether this is a title fight or if they were able to get a takedown! There only concern is for the fighters safety and nothing more. Who knows how much more damage could have been done to that swollen eye if the doctor let him countinue?


Oh I'm not going to argue that lol. I think it was a good stoppage. Like I said, it was Diaz's fault and nobody elses. I worded it wrong I guess. I should have said I wish they would have let it go for one more round.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I'd like to see this fight. I searched on you tube and couldn't find it. I would have to guess that the stoppage was legit. I'm sure they would have rather had Diaz win the belt since he is the much bigger name. From what I read it sounds like he got nailed quite a few times. Read that he caught a knee and got dropped by a punch. Nobody to blame but himself from the sounds of it.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

i agreed with the stoppage. he had a veil of blood covering his face. i just think that its really sh***y. i think that without the cut diaz could have won. noons did rock him one good time, and the knee that cut diaz landed pretty square, but thats stuff diaz has dealt with before. 

I think diaz has proven that he is the better fighter long before stepping in the ring with noons. i mean, he beat GOMI and Lawler, Drew Fickett and Neer... what the hell?? noons, is good, but i wouldn't pit him against any top tier contenders and expect him to win. 

i want a rematch. now.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The two cuts were positioned perfectly over his eyes so the blood would have definitely impaired his vision. I think the stoppage was justified.

Also, I didn't see any indication that Noons was gassing so I don't know what some people are talking about. What I did see was Diaz getting tooled in the stand-up and his TD attempts being stuffed.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'd like to see this fight. I searched on you tube and couldn't find it. I would have to guess that the stoppage was legit. I'm sure they would have rather had Diaz win the belt since he is the much bigger name. From what I read it sounds like he got nailed quite a few times. Read that he caught a knee and got dropped by a punch. Nobody to blame but himself from the sounds of it.


Ask and ye shall receive!!!

Here you go...

Video Nick Diaz vs K.J Noons EliteXC Renegade - Nick, Diaz, K.J, Noons, werdum - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> i agreed with the stoppage. he had a veil of blood covering his face. i just think that its really sh***y. i think that without the cut diaz could have won. noons dick rock him one good time, and the knee that cut diaz landed pretty square, but thats stuff diaz has dealt with before.
> 
> I think diaz has proven that he is the better fighter long before stepping in the ring with noons. i mean, he beat GOMI and Lawler, Drew Fickett and Neer... what the hell?? noons, is good, but i wouldn't pit him against any top tier contenders and expect him to win.
> 
> i want a rematch. now.


Diaz just looked very slow out there, sort of uninspired, and that's a bad thing, since he got whomped by a guy who got whomped by Krazy Horse.

He's talented, but he seems to think that he's this great, technical striker. He's not, and his last fight proved it. I mean, hell, Sherk outstruck him in their fight. 

Diaz's performance against Neer was a nice one. I wanted that Nick Diaz to show up. He didn't, he lost, he acted like a big baby afterwards.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I didn't see the fight but I did see photo's of his face and I pretty much agree with the stoppage. 

However, I am usually inclined to give the fighter the benefit of the doubt. If he says that it is not impairing his vision, let him go out and prove it. If nothing changes and he keeps eating a bunch of punches, then stop it. Usually when a fighter knows that they have little time before the fight is stopped due to a cut, they will go for desperation moves which have the potentiality to win them the fight.


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

no way- not shafted. Maybe they could have started the 2nd, but with an eye almost closed and the other with blood pouring into it, that was a reasonable call. Besides Diaz was dominated in the first round.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I didn't see the fight but I did see photo's of his face and I pretty much agree with the stoppage.
> 
> However, I am usually inclined to give the fighter the benefit of the doubt. If he says that it is not impairing his vision, let him go out and prove it. If nothing changes and he keeps eating a bunch of punches, then stop it. Usually when a fighter knows that they have little time before the fight is stopped due to a cut, they will go for desperation moves which have the potentiality to win them the fight.



lol, and let little kids eat all the candy they want!

That makes no sense. The Dr is there to make those calls.
The truth is, will the adrenaline going and the lights and cameras, I don't think too many fighters know if its best to keep going or to stop.
We have laws and athletic commissions to make these decisions for fighters do people don't get seriously injured or dead.

If he would have let him go and Diaz would have lost an eye or had his career ruined from something worse happening then everybody would be bagging on them for not stopping the fight and Diaz would be sueing.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Crap! Trying to upload pictures of Diaz's messed up face but cannot do it! Sorry!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Listen to what you are saying.

The EliteXC wanting KJ Noons to beat Nick Diaz? After hyping Diaz soooo much? 

The stoppage was disappointing, but justifiable.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I love Diaz as a fighter however I do agree the stop was reasonable.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Assassin said:


> I love Diaz as a fighter however I do agree the stop was reasonable.


Well they didn't stop the Aines fight or Gomi fight under almost the exact same circumstances. Both fights Diaz won by the way! This is MMA, not boxing. Fighters get cut way easier due to the knees and minimal gloves used. Fact is, I don't want to see tons of fights stopped due to cuts. Everyone on this forum knows Diaz would've beat Noons if that fight continued. I don't care how bad he looked in the first round! I don't think his eyeball was in danger of popping out of his head!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> Well they didn't stop the Aines fight or Gomi fight under almost the exact same circumstances. Both fights Diaz won by the way! This is MMA, not boxing. Fighters get cut way easier due to the knees and minimal gloves used. Fact is, I don't want to see tons of fights stopped due to cuts. *Everyone on this forum knows Diaz would've beat Noons if that fight continued.* I don't care how bad he looked in the first round! I don't think his eyeball was in danger of popping out of his head!!



Hmmm, thats funny because from what I read on this forum, save a select few, everybody thinks Diaz got his ass handed to him and if the fight countinued his cuts would have gotten worse and still ended the same way! 

Face it, your boy lost because he fought like shit! Get over it and move on!


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone could see he fought like crap. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to see that. I just don't think the fight should have been stopped at that point. He could see fine and was totally coherent. He didn't have any trouble finding his way out of the arena, that's for sure!


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> Anyone could see he fought like crap. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to see that. I just don't think the fight should have been stopped at that point. He could see fine and was totally coherent. He didn't have any trouble finding his way out of the arena, that's for sure!


Yeah, but a Brain Surgeon would have stopped the fight due to the cut.

Kind of blows that theory as well. :dunno:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> Well they didn't stop the Aines fight or Gomi fight under almost the exact same circumstances. Both fights Diaz won by the way! This is MMA, not boxing. Fighters get cut way easier due to the knees and minimal gloves used. Fact is, I don't want to see tons of fights stopped due to cuts. Everyone on this forum knows Diaz would've beat Noons if that fight continued. I don't care how bad he looked in the first round! I don't think his eyeball was in danger of popping out of his head!!



Different commissions, different doctors. Different states, different rules on this sort of thing. You should sort of get your facts straight before you start comparing cuts.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> Anyone could see he fought like crap. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to see that. I just don't think the fight should have been stopped at that point. He could see fine and was totally coherent. He didn't have any trouble finding his way out of the arena, that's for sure!



That isn't what matters.
They have to make sure that he can go back out there safely and not get hurt. Sure he was fine right there, but say some blood did get in his eyes. Have you ever had blood in your eyes?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> That isn't what matters.
> They have to make sure that he can go back out there safely and not get hurt. Sure he was fine right there, but say some blood did get in his eyes. Have you ever had blood in your eyes?


Every 28 days. :serious01: 



OK, even I think that's just gross. :shame02:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Wow, that much damage in the first round. He got hammered regardless of the stoppage.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Every 28 days. :serious01:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, even I think that's just gross. :shame02:


:angry05:


----------



## NoRoidsAllowed! (Jul 19, 2007)

*Diaz Is A Sore Losing Biaaatch....*

All of you people that are complaining about the outcome of the fight should get real! Diaz got kneed cleanly and rocked with a solid punch that knocked him down on his azz from Noons. His face was torn and tatered before the 1st round was over! There's no conspiracy here people. If you saw the fight, Noons did a number on Diaz fair and square and the cuts from both sides were really bad (location and size wise)...

Diaz had the nerve to say that Noons doesn't hit hard and that he should've boxed him more! Did Diaz forget Noons knocked his azz to the ground in the 1st round?

"He landed some good shots (to cause the cuts)," Diaz said. "But he was such a small guy. I couldn't get a grip on him. He doesn't hit that hard. I knew I should have boxed him more.''

Kimbo, Diaz upset highlight EliteXC : Corpus Christi Local Sports | Caller-Times |

This says that Diaz is a sore loser and a little BIAAATCH...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

NoRoidsAllowed! said:


> All of you people that are complaining about the outcome of the fight should get real! Diaz got kneed cleanly and rocked with a solid punch that knocked him down on his azz from Noons. His face was torn and tatered before the 1st round was over! There's no conspiracy here people. If you saw the fight, Noons did a number on Diaz fair and square and the cuts from both sides were really bad (location and size wise)...
> 
> Diaz had the nerve to say that Noons doesn't hit hard and that he should've boxed him more! Did Diaz forget Noons knocked his azz to the ground in the 1st round?
> 
> ...


I like Diaz a lot but I agree with you totally. He's acting like a little bitch lately.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I like Diaz a lot but I agree with you totally. He's acting like a little bitch lately.


It's all of those performance enhancing drugs.

And holy shit, I just recalled that I had a dream I went to a gym and there was a guy who had WL2FU on the back of his shirt...weird.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Diaz was completely dominated in that fight, whether they stopped it or not he was not winning that one. Nice show of class when he was leaving the ring too.


----------

